# Solved: How to make a Hard Drive RAW?



## Bumdrew (Jul 3, 2008)

HI Guys

Just wondered if anyone knows of a freeware/shareware utility that will format a Hard Drive to RAW?

Thanks


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

RAW


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

See info at this Google link:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=raw+format+converter&aq=2&oq=RAW+format

{redoak}


----------



## Bumdrew (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks redoak, but I already know how to use google. What asked is does anyone KNOW a utility that is freeware or shareware for reverting an HDD to RAW? Not does anyone know how to use google to look for one, I have already tried this and as you'll see it is not a lot of help. Did you actually look at the links provided in the search you posted?


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry. Just trying to be helpful. Some folks are unaware of the possible help that googling can be.

{redoak}


----------



## Bumdrew (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, Thank You for trying.

When a person POSTs their level of experience is stated at the top of the POST, Always a good way to judge what they may already know.

I can see as I type that I am coming across as blunt, I dont mean to be 

I am grateful that you had a bash at helping.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What do you mean by converting a hard drive to RAW?

you need to be more specific... I'm guessing wiping it clean but the term raw refers to cameras 

there are many ways to format a hard drive including using the os installation cd... google "format hard drive"

if you don't want to use the drive again then a strong magnet will do the trick...


----------



## Bumdrew (Jul 3, 2008)

By RAW, I mean un-formatted, like a drive is when it is new.

I dont want any partition left on it so windows disks, other standard formatting utilities ect won't help.

This is a pretty un-standard procedure. To enlighten you guys a little a customer has returned a drive on the basis he bought the wrong one but already formatted it. He is a good customer so we let him return it. But we cannot resell a drive that has already been formatted. Hence we need to try and make it RAW again or use it ourselves and we don't really need it.

Hope this is specific enough buck52.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

EDIT - 
I was writing as you posted - whats the make model of the HDD

I assume you mean to remove all the format NTFS or FAT etc - so its as purchased from the factory
I dont know for sure - but you may want to look at the manufactures harddrive utilities - some willl reformat the harddrive and just write all 1s or 0's I have used a utility on
www.ultimatebootcd.com 
to wipe a secure hardrive completely clean - not sure it at the end it was in RAW format as i then smashed it up


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Bumdrew said:


> *By RAW, I mean un-formatted, like a drive is when it is new.*
> Hope this is specific enough buck52.


should have said that in the first place... 

I know of nothing that meets your request...

Have you contacted the drive manufacturer?

someone in the hardware forum might have an idea... might have this moved there


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Bumdrew said:


> To *enlighten* you guys a little a customer has returned a drive on the basis he bought the wrong one but already formatted it.


As long as you're being snappy... *inform* would have been a better word...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

this reads like it might do the trick

http://hard-drive-wipe-utility.qarchive.org/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.killdisk.com/

i think this will do it - removes partitions and writes 0's


----------



## Bumdrew (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitions of *enlighten*

make understand; "Can you enlighten me--I don't understand this proposal"
give spiritual insight to; in religion
*clear: make free from confusion or ambiguity; make clear; "Could you clarify these remarks?"; "Clear up the question of who is at fault"*
*lol lol lol*


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The term "RAW", as you're using it, is not an industry-wide term. You simply picked that word to describe a type of action you want to perform. 

The fact is that the drive cannot be sold as new regardless of what you do to it. It has been used by a customer. It needs to be labeled and sold as refurbished or as open-box.


----------



## Bumdrew (Jul 3, 2008)

Solved .Thanks etaf.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think the term you all are having trouble identifying is that Bumdrew meant - fresh from the hard disk factory production line.

The point is that there are several levels of hardware formatting a hard drive. The manufacturer does the necessary low level formatting to setup the 512 byte blocks at its lowest level of organization (not including newer devices, only traditional rotating hard drives). The manufacturer's process then scans the 512 byte blocks on the hard drive and marks them in areas only the hard drive firmware can access - i.e. it keeps track of bad 512 byte blocks, and prevents their use by any higher level of hard disk drive access. S.M.A.R.T. is also a feature on all if not most hard drives mfg'd today.

Higher level software such as partitioning and file system software of an Operating System organizes the 512 byte blocks for use by the system - this is known as high level formatting as opposed to the low level described in the preceding paragraph.

Wiping the hard drive (if it is fairly new) has an inboard piece of firmware that can be triggered with the right command.

Linux usually comes with the shred command which can do the job, e.g.:
$ sudo shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/hda1
The partition to be wiped is /dev/hda1, -n 2 means wipe with random data 2 times, -z means to zero each byte on the drive after the random wipes, and -v means to give a progress display (usually dots and maybe %) as to how far the wipe has progressed.

Everyone straight on this now?

Questions > /dev/null - just kidding (a little Unix/Linux humor) - feel free to ask.

I do admit that I have to look around for a reference to what software uses the inboard firmware to do the wiping - I'll post back when I find it. I posted about it in one of the forums, so I should be able to find the link.

-- Tom


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what did you use in the end, to low levl format - just in case others have the same question , they can see the answer


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

lotuseclat79 said:


> I think the term you all are having trouble identifying is that Bumdrew meant - *fresh from the hard disk factory production line.*


As I said way eariler...It should have been said in the original post... RAW is a commonly used photo term

to ad-lib on JohnWills' sig... I'm not a computer dummy but I'm also not clairvoint...

I would also like to hear the answer to etafs' question if the OP comes back


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Frankly, I hope he doesn't! We have had enough of his condescension. 

{redoak}


----------

